# What are the best Studio Lighting and Strobes?



## Profepix (Aug 10, 2011)

im looking for the Studio Lighting and Strobes that will last for long time....:er:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 10, 2011)

I use Broncolor and love their gear but to be honest the main reason I got them in the first place was that there was a dealer near by. That and the discount I got there...

But yes, I always suggest going with a brand, as long as it is a decent one, that is sold near by. If you have a working studio, you can't wait on FedEx to deliver parts, accessories, etc if something happens in the middle of a shoot. Broncolor was 20 mns from my first studio and 45 mns from the new one


----------



## brandibell (Aug 10, 2011)

I use Elinchrom and they are awesome. I know others who use Elinchrom as well and think they are great. I have a few friends who alien bees as well and say good things.


----------



## KmH (Aug 10, 2011)

Profepix said:


> What are the best Studio Lighting and Strobes?


The best will be expensive.

You'll also need the best light stands and modifiers too.

How much of your money can we spend?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 10, 2011)

Most of "the good brands" will last many years if properly cared for and treated with respect. DynaLite,Speedotron,Profoto,Broncolor,Calumet--all those systems make gear that ought to last 20 to 30 years quite easily. Pay your money and make your choices.


----------



## Profepix (Aug 11, 2011)

ohh thank you all, im gonna order from here Digital cameras, lenses and photo gear at calumetphoto.com


----------



## Authorized (Aug 11, 2011)

Sure, Profoto, et al. will be "better". However, if you're on a budget, I suggest look into Alien Bees. Paul C Buff, in my humble opinion, is bar none the best bang for the buck.


----------



## catwalk.hudson (Aug 11, 2011)

As long as I can carry and bring them outdoors, I'm okay with it, flashes that are safe and works well with portable batteries,
an implication that the flash is durable, just an opinion though.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 12, 2011)

Authorized said:


> Paul C Buff, in my humble opinion, is bar none the best bang for the buck.



Actually, if you spend a bit of time looking, you can find better gear used for a similar price. I'm surprised D has not chimed in...

PCB's gear is a good value for amateur use but I wouldn't want it for daily use.


----------

